# NW Spinner bow serving expeditor!



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh here is the original Idea I posted about a month and a half ago


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

That is sweet,thinking you should have looked at pattening it though!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Antihunter said:


> That is sweet,thinking you should have looked at pattening it though!


Perhaps, I did look at that but there is a lot of investment in patent attorneys and filing fee's. Once you have the patent you then need to run around trying to force people to stop trying to steel the idea. This to takes legal fees and ...

Well I just don't think the market is big enough to warrant it.

only 3 left


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Probably so,but here is a :thumbs_up for the idea!


b0w_bender said:


> Perhaps, I did look at that but there is a lot of investment in patent attorneys and filing fee's. Once you have the patent you then need to run around trying to force people to stop trying to steel the idea. This to takes legal fees and ...
> 
> Well I just don't think the market is big enough to warrant it.
> 
> only 3 left


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Figured out how to embed a You-tube video

1UYu6twSNKI&feature


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job! Got tired of serving by hand. And used your mind instead. I'm impressed bow bender. Hope it goes well for you.

Hutch


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

where do you get your colored serving thread??


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

BCY makes all sorts. I bought the green from them at the Vegas show.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Really slick! What's the material it's made out of? Did you just use a hand held router to carve it out?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

IT is cut out of birch ply with 12 laminations it is manufactured via CNC router. The black plastic one, was one of the things we tried but it has a lot of non-green off cuts and didn't really offer any advantages so we've decided to use the wood.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> IT is cut out of birch ply with 12 laminations it is manufactured via CNC router. The black plastic one, was one of the things we tried but it has a lot of non-green off cuts and didn't really offer any advantages so we've decided to use the wood.


Oooo...CNC router toy! Lucky guy!


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

Did you try Delrin it machines really nice. I don't know the cost that maybe a stopper for you. Nice job I like it and the fact it"s a dyi tool. I will pm you about the Jig Posts later tonite


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I understand it all depends on the drill and the speed you choose to run it at, BUT with your drill running on High how many inches per minute will this thing do?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

racer102 said:


> Did you try Delrin it machines really nice. I don't know the cost that maybe a stopper for you. Nice job I like it and the fact it"s a dyi tool. I will pm you about the Jig Posts later tonite


Same issue a lot of plastic off cuts that go right in the landfill, I just have personal issues with that! I don't think it's very environmentally friendly. The Ply is durable and way less expensive. I haven't totally ruled out the plastic option yet just don't like the waste and cost associated with it. I doubt the market size warrants injection molding either but I'm exploring that too.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

oneluckypops said:


> I understand it all depends on the drill and the speed you choose to run it at, BUT with your drill running on High how many inches per minute will this thing do?


With the Drill Adapter of 2.5" circumference, which is what I am shipping with it using a 1400 RPM drill at top speed about 70 seconds to do a 5" serving. This compared to doing it by hand very fast. In comparison to other jigs not as fast but with the NW Spinner you don't need to lace the string through the center that in it's self is worth the slower speeds I would think. Oh and at 25.00 I can weight 15 more sec.

With a 6" lawn mower wheel attached to the same 1400 drill you get 31 sec for 5"
Now of course with these high speeds balancing the jig becomes critical. You can do it but, you have to fiddle with it to get your weight distribution/balance really close otherwise you start to get significant rotational wobble. I'm going with the 2.5" drive wheel because it's inexpensive materials and a lot more forgiving for the user and the configuration. Honestly I'm really amazed at how consistently it lays down the thread. I've done it with the patterned serving thread and what I notice is by hand as the winds are put on you see the pattern change but with the winder it looks the same all the way across the serving. Really cool.

Hope that helps keep the questions coming
:dog1:


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

Bow bender always you always come up with awesome stuff it is amazing. good luck and thank you for sharing your ideas..


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

pat; payment sent for one bearpaw winder. thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

all prototypes are sold! thanks I'll post the production models in the classifieds when they come in.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats an awsome idea.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> all prototypes are sold! thanks I'll post the production models in the classifieds when they come in.


That is great.just a little up date we have been use this on and off for a while and we can get 12" in 58 seconds.That is with a 4"wheel.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Omen 
thanks for the feedback it is definitely appreciated!

Glad to hear you've been fiddling with the driver size. If you want a custom sized wheel here is another suggestion. You can cut out a disk via band saw and then stretch rubber O rings onto it for better purchase. Also you can use a lawn mower wheel I found some of those on eBay for less than 5.00 with a 3/8" shaft hole.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Hi Omen
> thanks for the feedback it is definitely appreciated!
> 
> Glad to hear you've been fiddling with the driver size. If you want a custom sized wheel here is another suggestion. You can cut out a disk via band saw and then stretch rubber O rings onto it for better purchase. Also you can use a lawn mower wheel I found some of those on eBay for less than 5.00 with a 3/8" shaft hole.


Your welcome!!!Band saw or hole saw.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha, good question I suppose if you have a bunch of hole saws or the ideal sized ones a hole saw would be wonderful!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats slick..great little invention.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

It'd be cool if you made a track on the outside of it for that black "spinner" to fit into


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well that's what I initially thought too, however because the unit does have some natural side to side motion it's better to just let it float. If you do that it will find the tightest path around the string and get you nice perfect wraps. When you take the string out of the Jig it is totally stiff and tight! In addition to not really adding wrap value it costs a bunch of money to produce them that way so the groove turns out to be a lose lose. I only know this because like you I thought it would be cool and tried it.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

b0w_bender said:


> Perhaps, I did look at that but there is a lot of investment in patent attorneys and filing fee's. Once you have the patent you then need to run around trying to force people to stop trying to steel the idea. This to takes legal fees and ...
> 
> Well I just don't think the market is big enough to warrant it.
> 
> only 3 left


It's too bad but you are probably correct. This is exactly why there is no "Wright Brothers Aircraft" in business today. Instead of making airplanes and selling them they spent all their time trying to keep other people from doing so.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Have just posted the NW spinner web site and set a listing in the classifieds for those of you interested I now have all three models available the BearPaw, Beiter and Cartels.

http://nwspinner.com

http://www.archerytalk.com
/vb/showthread.php?t=1406121&p=1059897828#post1059897828


Still working on the Ebay listing they updated their system and broke the video embedding so I'm waiting on support to tell me how to do it but they'll be listed there eventually.


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

interested in one for the bearpaw thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

:bump:

Popularity of these little rascals is growing, Thanks to everyone getting the word out!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

pat; i received my spinner today very pleased with it. sent you a e-mail. thanks again


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great tool helped with my serving time thanks sent you a PM


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Got the spinner on Saturday. Had some questions that Pat answered. Did some TEST spins this AM and the unit works good. I want to take some more time to better balance the unit but it sure beats the flip, flip, flip hand method that I used to do. For me doing the servings by hand was the worst part of building a string.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey BB your private mail box if full. Cannot sent messages until you do some house cleaning.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

Pat this week I used one of your bear paw spinners that Kc Hay Seed received from you a few months ago. 
I Sent you an email yesterday asking if you had any of the bear paws on hand and today I received your reply email that you did so payment was sent for my bear paw helper. I know it will save me a lot of time and less back ache that's for sure. THANKS!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

this is a better video of the speed of this thing. Also Check out the Emerald bobbin video in the Arrows and Strings forum
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1487215


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

3DTAZMAN said:


> Pat this week I used one of your bear paw spinners that Kc Hay Seed received from you a few months ago.
> I Sent you an email yesterday asking if you had any of the bear paws on hand and today I received your reply email that you did so payment was sent for my bear paw helper. I know it will save me a lot of time and less back ache that's for sure. THANKS!!



Nothing like first hand experience thanks for the shout out and give my best to KCHayseed


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Have to say bOw bender, I bought one of your NW spinners and it works very well. I wouldn't do a string with out it. Saves time and money.

Hutchhttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=44430


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just ordered one with his serving jig also. Sweet looking set up. bow bender will not steer you wrong


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I just got the spinner for beiter winder profi x heavy string jig. Please double check with Pat but I believe it also works with the lighter duty beiter jig. I had been using the bearpaw spinner for my bearpaw jig and it worked great! I'm looking forward to this new setup as i have been told it is the standard for making compound strings this way. This product pat came up with and sells at a very reasonable price including shipping, is a stroke of genius! It allows us string makers to make professional quality strings without breaking our backs on a budget, it also allows you to lay down tighter, smoother servings than you can by hand. A must have for anyone who doesn't want to shell out big money for a serving machine.


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

b0w_bender said:


> Oh here is the original Idea I posted about a month and a half ago
> View attachment 974313


Good morning 
You have one of this to sell for me ?
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolutely on the website Home


----------

